# Grand Lake St Marys Crappie bite



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

Good action Saturday (30th). Started at 11AM finding plenty of bites but little catching happening. After downsizing to 1/32 oz jig from 1/16th, and switching from a 2" twister tail to 2" tube, we improved hook ups. By 2PM we caught 40 crappies and 27 bluegills. I can't brag on the size of the crappies this fall. In the spring this year, nearly 40% of crappies were legal with good numbers running 11+. This fall most are 6-7" and we're fortunate if 10% are legal. Biggest fish this day was 10 and 3/4 caught by my son.

Also, continuing the trend this fall, the bluegills are impressive. The gills are robust and thick. St. Marys isn't used to a bluegill population like we've seen all this year.

The crappies were so cooperative we decided to experiment, see if tube color really made a difference. For the most part all white(pearl), red body and chartreuse tail, black body and chartreuse tail, purple body and sparkled smoke tail, all produced about the same bite for both crappies and gills. Black body with fluorescent pink tail got very few bites. Black body with blue tail was totally ignored by all fish. But when I tied on a yellow body with chartreuse tail, 10 of the next 11 fish were bluegills. In the end the purple body with smoke tail caught the most fish.

Not sure of my thermometer is accurate.........water temp registered 49 degrees. Clarity was about 12" and improving. My channel isn't as green as the main lake........color has a bit more brown to it probably from all the leaves falling from many mature tress lining the channel.

The State of Ohio now has two Ohio lakes under toxin advisory. Who would have thought the list would not include Grand Lake? The EPA lifted the GLSM toxin advisory Oct 29.


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

We took another stab at Grand Lake St Marys on Sat 11-6. It was coooold as we fished from 11AM until 2:30PM. Results were consistent with the previous Saturdays. Everyone started with different color tube baits, but before it was over all 3 of us were using my little hustler grape tube with smoke/fleck tail. We were bank fishing. Water temp showed 44 degrees but with higher temps reported at other lakes I'm skeptical my thermometer is accurate.

Early crappies caught were in submerged brush but by 1PM we were finding schools of fish 3 to 20 feet from bank in water with no obvious of cover and water never exceeding 5' depth. In 3.5 hours we tallied 69 crappies and 14 bluegills. As in previous weeks the spunky bluegills were nice sized, while crappies were mostly 6". A nephew, a new fisherman and first time for crappies, caught 10 (told him I'd post his pic with a typical sized crappie for this day - below photo). My son caught the biggest of the day (also below). Sorry for the photo making it appear ginormous - it was only 10.5. The bite was very light, but maybe due to small size of the fish.

It was a lot of fun and nephew is now a crappie convert. Whenever the bite slowed, we moved but didn't cover more than 200' of bank during the 3.5 hours. You can see the grape/smoke tube in 2nd pic.


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

Your therm was probably right. Indian was 38-40 on Sunday.


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks for confirmation of water temp. Rather than buying a thermometer, the $ will go to more tackle (as if I really need an excuse to get sucked into more tackle).


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey glad to hear you was knockin' 'em out up there again. That kinda day is what I've been waiting ti have out there at CJ Brown these last couple of weeks but it's not been in the cards for me just yet. OH yeah like any of us really need any kind of an excuse to pick up more tackle. I'm constantly looking through magazines,internet sites,etc,etc for things I'd like to pick up even though I really don't need to but anything for the next 5 years. Congrats and keep slaying them up there.


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

I'll be at GLSM again Saturday......somehow I'll work in some time to fish and provide a report.


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

Saturday 13th bite started OK, but went into a slide. Only managed 11 crappies and 9 bluegills over a 3-4 hour period. All but one crappie caught in the first 2 hours.

Didn't check the water temp but from first-hand and first-arm experience I can confirm it was cold. As I was bent-over adding brush to a crappie spot, cellphone hit the ground, bounced once and plopped into the drink. After 20 minutes of groping around with my hand/arm in 2 feet of water, noticed fingers too cold to distinguish what I grabbed. That's when I got lucky, brought the phone back from Davey Jones' locker.

Removed the battery immediately and did the rice in a plastic bag trick over night. Phone fired up the next day, it texts OK, but microphone on voice calls doesn't work. Who wants to use a phone for making calls anyway?


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

zaraspook said:


> Saturday 13th bite started OK, but went into a slide. Only managed 11 crappies and 9 bluegills over a 3-4 hour period. All but one crappie caught in the first 2 hours.
> 
> Didn't check the water temp but from first-hand and first-arm experience I can confirm it was cold. As I was bent-over adding brush to a crappie spot, cellphone hit the ground, bounced once and plopped into the drink. After 20 minutes of groping around with my hand/arm in 2 feet of water, noticed fingers too cold to distinguish what I grabbed. That's when I got lucky, brought the phone back from Davey Jones' locker.
> 
> Removed the battery immediately and did the rice in a plastic bag trick over night. Phone fired up the next day, it texts OK, but microphone on voice calls doesn't work. Who wants to use a phone for making calls anyway?


I know you are Invested in GLSM, but for myself, I have a hard time believing all of that poison/toxin has just totally disappeared and the water is now safe. I'm just kinda skepical when it comes to the State or Government and my health....money/greed/power tends to be their main concern


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

Intimidator said:


> I know you are Invested in GLSM, but for myself, I have a hard time believing all of that poison/toxin has just totally disappeared and the water is now safe. I'm just kinda skepical when it comes to the State or Government and my health....money/greed/power tends to be their main concern


I have no data to support it, but your view is probably the prevalent one, and appropriate one based on GLSM's history. But, I believe Ohio EPA and Ohio DNR are apt to be cautious and err on the side of general public safety. Neither stands to gain from under-reporting water quality issues, endangering the public. In fact, by their own rules for issuing advisories, water testing suggested toxin advisories could have been removed from GLSM weeks earlier. One Ohio lake continues with a toxin advisory...but it's not GLSM.

GLSM remains under a fish consumption advisory "do not eat" while long term toxin impact on fish/flesh is studied. Numerous studies by scientists in the past concluded these toxins do not remain in fish flesh...current study taking a longer view of potential problems and longer exposure. I'm a catch and release guy, so a consumption advisory does not effect my enjoyment of catching. Currently 11 Ohio lakes, rivers, streams are under the same "no consumption" warning. More than 100 Ohio lakes/rivers/streams are under advisory to limit consumption of at least certain species. Not intending to irritate you, but you enjoy fishing CJ Brown. I was surprised to see CJ Brown is under advisory to limit walleye consumption (a light advisory suggesting no more than 2 meals a week for mercury). I doubt the masses catch enough eye's at CJ to worry about the walleye restrictions.

Without debating the gov't trustworthiness, the science of falling toxin levels in cooler months makes sense to me. With cooler water and less sun it's reasonable that algae growth falls this time of year. With less algae content, less dies which should mean less toxin produced. June and July are ripe for the reverse scenario. I'm a skeptic of the gov't, but at least their data follows the right pattern.

Maybe one of the algae experts can weigh in on what happens to toxins already in the water. Do toxins sink to the bottom to accumulate with a threat to be stirred up later? Do they have a shelf life? Are toxin concentrations just diluted by lake water turnover and washed downstream?

GLSM has the highest statewide profile for water issues, but it doesn't mean there are no fish. It doesn't mean you can't fish there. It doesn't mean you can't catch fish. It does mean it's not wise to eat your catch until after the current study concludes. I report what I catch but don't think I've ever recommended others to try it.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Not sure if the toxins drop to the bottom or not, but they don't break down quickly. Check midway down page 2 (which is actually page 6) of this:

http://oehha.ca.gov/ecotox/documents/Microcystin031209.pdf

The government is evil, blah, blah, grain of salt, etc. Government funded/employed scientists are the only people with numbers, and the only ones looking at these problems. The section on the effect of the toxin on fish is interesting (pages 5-7), primarily because it suggests that the fish kill may be related as much to the lack of oxygen as the microcystin. However, dogs, people, etc. getting sick is pretty clearly related to the microcystin.

zaraspoook, do you have any links/references about the fish flesh studies?


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

zaraspook said:


> . Not intending to irritate you, but you enjoy fishing CJ Brown. I was surprised to see CJ Brown is under advisory to limit walleye consumption (a light advisory suggesting no more than 2 meals a week for mercury). I doubt the masses catch enough eye's at CJ to worry about the walleye restrictions.
> 
> No irritation taken We normally eat CJ fish 3-4 times a month in the summer and 1-2 times a month in the winter...this is mainly WB, Crappie, a few small Channel Cats, and a few Walleye. I keep my freezers full of fish just in case something happens to my beloved CJ


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

nitsud said:


> zaraspoook, do you have any links/references about the fish flesh studies?


Here are a couple of references to microcystin fish flesh studies and/or conclusions. Have to admit the science is above my pay grade and I may have it all wrong. The NOAA study is ongoing but says "Data from summer 2006 and 2007 suggests microcystin concentrations in fish livers could be a human health risk, but microcystin concentrations in the muscle tissue of fish of edible size are not high enough to be an acute threat to human health". Their data summarized in 2 charts found toxin levels in fish livers 200 to 600 units whereas only 1-2 units in muscle or flesh. Link is here www.glerl.noaa.gov/res/Task_rpts/2005/aislandrum05-1.htm

The 2nd link in last couple of paragraphs of page 494 sites studies which concluded fish organs/liver may have high levels of cynobacteria but muscle/flesh does not pose acute human threat from consumption. http://books.google.com/books?id=6N...=onepage&q=microcystin toxins in fish&f=false

I previously read the info at your link but missed the reference that microcystin 1/2 life in normal conditions is 10 weeks. Within 20 weeks 75% is gone thru oxidation or whatever. That's better than I feared. Thanks for the info. Ohio EPA and DNR spokesmen consistently suggested GLSM fish kills were result of oxygen depletion, not toxicity to fish.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

I'd guess that most of the microcystin decomposition is due to UV and oxygen, but I never was too good at chemistry. There could also be something hanging around that thinks microcystin is delicious.

The situation up there sucks, no doubt about it, but cyanobacteria are pretty amazing. An important player in the history of earth (responsible for oxygen in atmosphere), found in the most extreme environments, and still potent.

In any case, I appreciate the updates, and I'm glad to see that it's not *that* bad, but I think you might want to stick to the catch and release!


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

nitsud said:


> I'd guess that most of the microcystin decomposition is due to UV and oxygen, but I never was too good at chemistry. There could also be something hanging around that thinks microcystin is delicious.
> 
> In any case, I appreciate the updates, and I'm glad to see that it's not *that* bad, but I think you might want to stick to the catch and release!


I think the GLSM Ag community is missing a big public relations opportunity. Watching farmers till crop lands in the watershed this fall and I'm looking for fields next to creeks that show an iota of increased buffer zone. No change at all in size of buffers, at least none I've viewed, and some of these guys plant right up to the bank of largest feeder creeks. I'm optimistic when farmers actually plant, or what they plant will show sensitivity to the runoff best practices. Taking acreage out of production effects the bottom line and I'm not against a program to share/reimburse for lost income. But, it sucks there is no evidence of voluntary contributions to minimize problems. The GLSM watershed Ag community are probably doing stuff the public doesn't realize. They should go public, get credit for the efforts, and start to reverse the negative press and image.


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

Lively bite today, Thurs 11-18, catching 29 crappies and 13 bluegills over a 2-hour period. An hour later I watched my neighbor yank about 18 crappies and a dozen gills from the exact same spot, but only took him 30 minutes. His haul included at least one 11-12" slab. Bulk of crappies still less than legal, but gills continue impressive size.

GLSM water is very cold - didn't check temp. It's assuring to catch fish in the numbers we do after problems of the past summer. That's 83 crappies for the month in 3 trips and less than 10 hours fishing time. Add in 30-35 bluegills and the catch-rate doesn't leave idle time to think about getting cold. Hope the bite holds up for 2nd half of the month.


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

Fished 2 hours in the morning on Saturday (11-20), then another two hours just before the Buckeye game. Totaled 43 crappies and 13 bluegills. Size of crappies is a bit better than....largest 10.75, and fish seemed more aggressive. First fish on for the day would have been the biggest, but jig ripped through its mouth as I lifted it to the bank. That's why they call 'em paper-mouths. Still using tubes in 2-5 fow. 

I'd caught the exact same number of crappies a few weeks earlier. Tried for 40 minutes to get the 44th crappie but bite shut off.......missed kickoff of the game. Water clarity is improving.......about 18 inches. It was cold but fun.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Sounds like you've been having some fun up there catchin' all those fish. Yeah it's definitely better when you're catching 'em vs not catching 'em. It certainly helps with the "getting cold factor". Thanks for all the updates.


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

Dang it was cold today (Friday 1-26) but crappie bite was "warm" (not hot). Every 10 minutes needed to knock the ice from rod guides. Fished about 2 hours but ducked inside to warmup every 30 minutes. Caught 24 crappies, 4 bluegills. 9 more crappies and a gill were added by a guest. Fish are shallow, near wood but not hanging tight to it. We're still fishing tubes on small tube jigs. Slower falling (lighter) jigs do better. Surprised to find lake rose a good 4 inches from this week's rain......much needed.


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

The beat goes on.......crappies still playing the same tune. Fished Saturday 12-4 with about the same results as every weekend the last 2 months. Fished three stints of 30-40 minutes separated by 15-30 minute breaks to thaw the toes and fingers. Temps were in the mid-upper 20's. First session produced no bites for 25 minutes, then adjusted float to a deeper depth. Two quick bites produced two crappies.......at least I knew the crappies were still around.

After a quick sandwich for lunch, it was time for session two. 40 minutes later it was back to thaw again, but only after catching 15 more crappies. The bite was much more active early afternoon. Half hour later it was back to fishing.....but this time adding another layer of clothing to go with the first 3. The crappies slowed a bit, only enticed 9 more, but it included the biggest of the day at 10.5+ inches. 

Fish were packed into a tighter area this week, closer to the bottom of the 3-5 fow, but were more apt to inhale my jig when enticed to pursue it. 26 total in about 2 hours fishing. The bluegills had been active but they quit playing a couple weeks ago. Plan to continue the experiment, see how long I can catch crappies in the shallow channels, but might get iced out the coming weekend. Previously I'd never crappie fished this late in our channel.....didn't know what I was missing.


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

No crappies this weekend........no open water therefore no attempt to see if they were still chomping in the channels.


----------

